# When is the best time to remove mice



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Poisen,,, now... they will just continue to make a huge mess..... Might wait till this snap is over, but get after them.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

You could just place a mousetrap outside the hive and clean it out in the spring.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

I would do it yesterday and install a mouse guard of some sort.


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Sooner is better. If they're in there you've probably lost a frame or two already.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice, looks like Friday it will be warm enough to do something outside. I will set some traps, may slide one or two inside the hive as well. If the nest is in the back, the bees are still in the front, I will remove it and then put some hardware cloth over the vent.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Chain a cat to the hive and let them work it out.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A ferret will fit in there.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anytime is a good time to get rid of mice. Sooner the better.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

OK, sounds like I will have to put a cat in one hive, and a ferret in the other. I will report back on my results!!!!  Does anyone know the best way to get honey off of a cat?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A dog.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

Duncan151 said:


> Does anyone know the best way to get honey off of a cat?


A preschooler.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Duncan151 said:


> It is cold here in NE Wisconsin, when would be the best time to go in and try to remove the little buggers?


Yesterday, but I would stay away from poison, and wouldn't shut the vent because this might trap it/them in.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

The sooner, the better and get ready to clean up some mess in the spring.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Mouse poison under the hive will not hurt anything but the mouse... assuming hes leaving the hive once in a while.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> Mouse poison under the hive will not hurt anything but the mouse... assuming hes leaving the hive once in a while.


If you say so, maybe it's the thought of poison that hurts . After eating the poison wouldn't the mouse possibly go back into its warm home and die?


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Duncan151 said:


> OK, sounds like I will have to put a cat in one hive, and a ferret in the other. I will report back on my results!!!!  Does anyone know the best way to get honey off of a cat?


Soak in gas and toss a match. Gasoline is a good honey solvent and the flame will speed the evaporation and drying of the gasoline from the cats fur.


----------



## Waggle (Mar 7, 2013)

jdmidwest said:


> Soak in gas and toss a match. Gasoline is a good honey solvent and the flame will speed the evaporation and drying of the gasoline from the cats fur.


 You are sick and need a bee fix!!!!


----------



## Tango Yankee (Mar 15, 2013)

About two months ago my wife went out to check on our hive. When she lifted up the bars over the area behind the follower board she saw evidence of a nest, and tossed it out. What she didn't see was the mouse that was hiding in there somewhere, because it must have ducked under the follower board into the area where the colony was. After closing up the hive, she decided to look in the window. When she did so, said mouse appeared immediately, drawn to the light as if it was an exit, covered in bees. She quickly yanked back on her gloves, opened the hive, grabbed the mouse and tossed it away from the hive. The bees decided they didn't like her interference, and went after her. Not good as she'd already taken off her veil and hadn't stopped to put it back on. She managed to get away from the hive and into the house without getting stung, but the bees were pretty upset for a while. The mouse, of course, was dead.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

It is official, my hive tool has one confirmed kill, I will have to paint a little mouse on the side of it. I found a mess in both hives, cleaned up the back half of both of them, and set some traps. Hopefully in the next day or two I will get the other three. Then to put the hardware cloth on that I should have in the fall. I will chalk this up to a learning experience, and move on to making new and more exciting mistakes!!!!
Thanks for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, Duncan. I also forgot to put the mouse guard on one year... Well, haven't forgotten it since, that's all I am going to say about it!


----------

